# Plague of Double Posts!



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2013)

Its not happening every time, but I have had a bunch of double posts today.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2013)

I noticed! It seems to be just you. I wonder what's causing it?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmm. Seems to be Umbran and Mistwell, too.


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2013)

I got it as well.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 19, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I noticed! It seems to be just you. I wonder what's causing it?



It could be related to that leave page warning that cropped once again. Maybe now that it has stopped again, the double posts will decrease in frequency.

[edit]

Just got another error, so it has not stopped.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 19, 2013)

And I haven't been getting the leave page warning - last time it came up, that portion of it seemed to be browser dependent.


----------



## billd91 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm getting the double-post warning for pretty much everything I'm posting. If it is browser dependent, I'm on Chrome on a Windows 7 box.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 20, 2013)

I have internet explorer 10.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 20, 2013)

billd91 said:


> I'm getting the double-post warning for pretty much everything I'm posting. If it is browser dependent, I'm on Chrome on a Windows 7 box.




Hrm.  I'm on chrome, Win7, and *not* getting the warning box.  The double posts just happen.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 20, 2013)

billd91 said:


> I'm getting the double-post warning for pretty much everything I'm posting. If it is browser dependent, I'm on Chrome on a Windows 7 box.




Hrm.  I'm on chrome, Win7, and *not* getting the warning box.  The double posts just happen.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm getting the leave page warning and then the "must wait 30 seconds between posts" message pretty nearly whenever I submit a post. 

Using Firefox 25.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 21, 2013)

*This is a test post on chrome*



Umbran said:


> Hrm.  I'm on chrome, Win7, and *not* getting the warning box.  The double posts just happen.



Let's see if it happens for me on chrome.
[edit]
No error notice.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 24, 2013)

calronmoonflower said:


> Let's see if it happens for me on chrome.
> [edit]
> No error notice.




I'm using Chrome and Windows 7. When I post a message using Quick Reply, I end up on the full-scale New Message window with a message saying "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 28 seconds."


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 24, 2013)

Same as [MENTION=40176]MarkB[/MENTION] and [MENTION=1210]the Jester[/MENTION].


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 26, 2013)

If I double-click "Reply" it works OK, but if I single-click it then add my text nothing seems to happen on hitting "Submit" even though the post has actually gone up behind the scenes.  It's as if the text editor isn't getting told that the text inside it has successfully been posted.

Lanefan


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

It appears that this is a bug in the quick-reply editor.  For now, I may have to disable it until I find out how to fix it.  There's a support request on vBulletin's bug tracker, so it seems we're not the only people experiencing this issue with the current iteration.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

Testing now that quick-reply is disabled.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2013)

That appears to have solved the issue; though we've lost quick-reply for now.


----------

